# 1968 400 engine decoding



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)

I just picked up this 68 400 
L067 number by the distributor theres a 9790071 behind the passenger head. On the front under the head is 357461 XH. TO The left of that there is a L4574 engraved bigger than the other numbers never seen this before it has 670 heads it is the motor that came with my 67 gto when it was purchased years ago.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

XH is a common grand prix code big car probably with your original heads


----------



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)

The number on the front that is deeper i was wondering if it could've been a factory replacement with having the 670 head


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

670 heads were a 1967 model year only due to the combustion chamber design. Looks like you have a 68 B car engine with 67 heads. The mark on the front may be a rebuilders stamp.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

picture always help


----------



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1968 block, 1967 heads. I agree with the larger stamped numbers are most likely an engine builder number used for inventory or customer order number issued by a rebuilder.

The numbers above the block code are the factory Engine Unit Number and you should find a partial VIN that runs up/down along the timing cover on the same side as the block code, or is under the cover as some are stamped further in and hidden by the cover.


----------

